# Nephews Playing with Atlas Layout



## 58MGA Driver (Apr 15, 2013)

This is a video of my nephews playing with my latest Atlas layout. In case it is not self evident, it is also filmed by my nephews. The layout is roughly 12' X 5'. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGNh5-wXxSs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice little video '58.... Welcome aboard.*

... We like Pictures. _Video even better ! ! _Good to see you and the boys yuck'n it up running cars. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

big fan of Atlas track here, and also of making slot car videos sometimes. check my YouTube page, about half of what I have up is slot car footage shot on my 4x16 Atlas/Lionel layout...

http://www.youtube.com/user/parkrndl

--rick


----------

